# do u think we shud have coyote seasons?



## monkeyboy53 (May 20, 2010)

do you think we should have a season for coyotes so they could raise their pups or should we hunt them all year long


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, open season all year, 24/7, everyday of the year!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

All year long....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a self imposed season. With as many hunters as there are the coyote population could get quite thin in a hurry. I love having multiple dogs come to the call and seeing them at as many stands as I can.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Coyotes are listed as a small game animal in Colorado with a season and bag limits

SEASON: Year-round
BAG and POSSESSION LIMITS: *UNLIMITED *


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I only shoot coyotes on days that end in "Y".


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

We have closed season here now.

Coyote picks up Oct 1st to end of March and grey, red fox and bobcat on Oct 15th to February 15th.

We need a year long regular season on Yotes here instead of the nuisance clause.


----------

